# Robert Baillie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 2, 2006)

Robert Baillie, Scottish Covenanter and commissioner to the Westminster Assembly (April 30, 1602 - August 1662), was the author of _Letters and Journals_, which serve as one of the primary sources of background material into the deliberations of the Assembly.

For more on his life and works see here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy birthday to Robert Baillie, born on April 30, 1602.


----------

